
Ask HN: How do you organize your small parts, hardware, and tools? - roland35
How do you organize everything in your personal workshop or professional lab?  Bins, shelves, drawers, toolboxes?<p>Do you have a digital or paper inventory?  Is there a specific person in charge or ensuring parts are available?
======
roland35
Currently I use a cheap bin/shelf system from Harbor Freight to store some
electronics parts (like resistors and microcontrollers) but it can be hard to
track what I have and don't have.

My tools are laid out on a shelf which is a big improvement over having
everything thrown in a cardboard box which was how I had it for many years
sadly!

------
bryan11
For my personal workshop, Harbor Freight storage containers can be good for
small parts. For larger parts or where you have too many of each, large mouth
plastic jars from peanut butter and pickles work well.

------
dpeck
Great use for deli cups, cheap and durable enough for storing small parts
indefinitely.

